
Women Are Redesigning the Dreaded Speculum.An Object Lesson - fayechao
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/03/women-redesigning-speculum/555167/?single_page=true
======
alva
Disdain and hatred permeate this article making for a throughly unpleasant
read.

